# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  استراتيجيه كسر مستوى  30 يوم  للاعلى ...  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## TRIDER

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اسمحولي ان اقدم لكم هذه الاستراتيجيه البسيطه في الاستعمال والكبيره بالارباح .. هذه الاستراتيجيه سهله جدا وهي كفيله بأذن الله لمستخدمها بالشكل الصحيح مضاعفه المحفظه خلال وقت قصير بأذن الله .. 
هذه الاستراتيجيه فكرتها قائمه على اصطياد اي سهم يكسر حاجر 30 يوم يوم للاعلى .. 
بعد ان نشاهد الاسهم من خلال الفلتر نقوم بالفلتره اليدويه للاسهم واختيار ما يناسبنا منها .. 
عمليه الاختيار في الدخول للسهم تعتمد على حنكه المضارب وتوقعه لمسار السهم .. 
غالبيه الاسهم التي اشاهدها من خلال الاستراتيجيه تعطي نسب ربح عاليه وخلال فتره قصيره ايضا .. 
تعمدت في هذه الاستراتيجيه ان يكون السعر تحت 10 دولار لانه من خلال متابعتي لحركه الاسهم الصغيره في كسر مستوى 30 يوم انها تعطي ربح عالي ويكون عليها توجه من المضاربين وغالبا ما يكون عليها خبر ايجابي .. 
رأيت اسهم كثيره وهي تخترق سعر 1 دولار وتصل الى اكثر من 10 دولار .. 
انا تابعت هذه الاستراتيجيه على مدى سنتين .. 
نبدأ بالشرح البسيط لها واي سؤال او نقطه غير مفهومه سأبينها : 
1. عند عند عمليه الفلتره من موقع ستوك فيتشر stockfetcher تظهر لك الاسهم حسب الطريقه وفكره الفلتر بأختصار اي سهم يكون الهاي كاسر مستوى 30 يوم ومتوسط الافرج فوليوم 200 الف سهم ل 3 اشهر وانت يكون السعر بين 1 الى 10 دولار 
وهذه صيغه الفلتر 
Show stocks where high reached a new 30 days high
and Average Volume(90) is above 200000
and close is between 1 and 10 
طبعا بالامكان التغيير في السعر او الافرج فوليوم ولكن انا افضله ان يكون بنفس هذه الاعدادات .. 
قد يتسائل سائل لماذا انا اخترت 30 يوم ولم اختر مستوى سنوي مثلا !! انا من خلال متابعتي لكسر هاي سنوي لاحظت انني بهذا الشرط ان الغي اسهم كسر مستوى 30 يوم !! ولكن باختياري لكسر 30 يوم فأنني سأضم الكسرين مع بعض  
الان بعد ان اقوم بالفلتر ستظهر لي لسته اسهم سأقوم من خلالها بالفلتره اليدويه .. 
الان بعد ان افتح شارت الاسهم الظاهره .. اركز على ان يكون اغلاق الشمعه فوق مستوى مقاومه سابقه .. اي انني سأقرأ الشارت كالكتاب المفتوح ابدأ من اليمين الى اليسار واول مقاومه اشاهدها ارسم على اغلاقها السابق خط افقي لا ستخرج نقطه المقاومه .. واذا حددنا هذه النقطه نشاهد شمعه الفلتر اذا كاسره خط المقاومه المذكور هنا يكون الدخول سليم بالافتتاح اذا كان اعلى المقاومه   
يعني باختصار انظر الى اي برك اوت او كسر لاعلى ... 
افضليه الصفقات تكون للكسر الذي يصاحبه تحرك ملحوظ في الفوليوم .. 
هذا بالنسبه لنقاط الدخول .. 
اما بالنسبه لنقاط الخروج فهو اي اغلاق تحت خط الدعم .. 
تعتبر هذه الاستراتيجيه برغم بساطتها الا ان ارباحها وفيره .. وقد تكون ايضا غائبه عن كثير من الاشخاص وانا شخصيا ترددت في طرحها لبساطتها ولكن بعد ان عملت استطلاع من بعض الاخوه .. وجدت انهم لم يسبق لهم التداول بهذه الطريقه !! 
لذلك طرحتها واجري على رب العباد .. اي شخص يعبر في ماذكر اعلاه صعوبه لا يتردد في السؤال فكلي اذن صاغيه .. 
في النهايه لا اريد منكم سوى الدعاء لي بالشفاء  
هذه صور بعض الشارتات ورسمتها للتوضيح وكما قالوا الصوره تعبر عن الف كلمه

----------


## TRIDER

اسهم على نفس الاستراتيجيه للمتابعه غدا ان شاء الله  :Big Grin:

----------


## abofaris

يعطيك الله  العافيه اخوى

----------


## TRIDER

> يعطيك الله العافيه اخوى

 العفو اخوي .. شكرا لمرورك

----------


## فتاة نجد

موضوع متميز ودرس من نوع خاص

----------


## عياد

استراتيجة روعة ودرس جيد من دروس الشارت ومتابعين معاك ياستاذ خالد 
.
تسلم ايدك على الشرح المطول وجعله الله في ميزان حساناتك

----------


## عياد

كل عام وانت بخير  أخي ترايدر 
.
تسجيل متابعة للأسهم الموضوعة وذلك بعد يومين عمل   RDN السهم حسب الشارت المرفق يوم الاربعاء أغلق عند 8.42$ ووصل بعدها الى 8.91$ محققا ( 5.8% )  :Good:   
PDLI  السهم حسب الشارت المرفق يوم الاربعاء أغلق عند 9.00$ ووصل بعدها الى 9.21$ محققا ( 2.3% )   :Good:  
AYR  السهم حسب الشارت المرفق يوم الاربعاء أغلق عند 10.00$ ووصل بعدها الى 10.40$ محققا ( 4.0% )  :Good:  
DXCM  السهم حسب الشارت المرفق يوم الاربعاء أغلق عند 7.61$ ووصل بعدها الى 8.96$ محققا ( 17.7% )  :Good:  
LSCC  السهم حسب الشارت المرفق يوم الاربعاء أغلق عند 2.43$ ووصل بعدها الى 8.91$ محققا ( 2.46% )  :Good:    نسب ارتفاع جيدة فأقل الاسهم ارتفاعا  حقق أكثر من 2% وهو رقم جيد جدا

----------


## عياد

من أسهم الفلتر   
WTSLA 
أتوقع السهم ان شاء الله فيه نسبة طيبة خلال الأسبوع القادم  
المقاومة القادمة 3.95 - 4$

----------


## عياد

FRG 
اختراق بحجم تداول قوي واغلاق فوق مستوى 4.25$

----------


## فتاة نجد

موضوع يستحق التثبيت

----------


## TRIDER

> موضوع متميز ودرس من نوع خاص

 العفو اختي شكرا لك على الاطراء الذي لا استحقه .. وسعيد في مرورج ..

----------


## TRIDER

اخ عياد في مثل هذه الاسهم تقدر تحقق 2% و 3% باليوم بسهوله  :Regular Smile:  بس فعلا التركيز على الفوليوم مهم جدا فكلما زاد الفوليوم مع البريك اوت كلما زادت احتماليه ربح الصفقه ..

----------


## عياد

> من أسهم الفلتر   
> WTSLA 
> أتوقع السهم ان شاء الله فيه نسبة طيبة خلال الأسبوع القادم  
> المقاومة القادمة 3.95 - 4$

 السهم سجل مستوى 3.9  محققا خلال جلستين 6.25%
.
 ( من الاغلاق المكتوب على الشارت أعلاه) ولكن السهم هبط قليلا خلال جلسة الإثنين

----------


## عياد

> FRG 
> اختراق بحجم تداول قوي واغلاق فوق مستوى 4.25$

 السهم سجل الهاي بالامس 4.43 مرتفعا عن الإغلاق المكتوب على الشارت ( 4.3) بنسبة 3%

----------


## عياد

اليوم ان شاء الله نضعم اسهم ثانية عقب الجلسة

----------


## TRIDER

update

----------


## عياد

أسهم رائعة أخي ترايدر ومتابعة لها   NVAX   Previous close 5.90  Open 5.90 High 5.95  ( + 0.8%)  GCI  Previous close 8.67   Open 8.52  High 8.78  ( + 3.05%)  ZQK  Previous close 2.56   Open 2.59 High 2.85   +10.03%   
النسب أعلاه محسوبة من سعر الافتتاح اليوم الى سعر الهاي الذي حققه اليوم 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

----------


## بندر الرميح

الله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## فوركس الخليج

اخي هل الاستراتيجيه ممكن تنجح في السوق السعودي

----------


## TRIDER

> الله يعطيك الف عافيه

  
الله يعافيك اخوي وشرفني مرورك ..

----------


## TRIDER

> اخي هل الاستراتيجيه ممكن تنجح في السوق السعودي

 نعم اخوي تقدر تستعملها بالسوق السعودي ولكن احرص على ان يكون التطبيق مثل المشروح وان يكون الكسر بتداول قوي ..

----------


## سعر سوق

هذا السهم متابق مع الاستراتيجية اخي الفاضل ENER

----------


## TRIDER

> هذا السهم متابق مع الاستراتيجية اخي الفاضل ENER

  
اهلين اخوي لا هذا السهم لا ينطبق عليه شروط الاستراتيجيه ..

----------


## KwTrader

*مثل هذي الاستراتيجيات الناجحه تستحق إحياءها من يديد 
سؤال هل يعادل ذلك هاي الفريم الشهري ( مايو ) في الفوركس؟*

----------

